# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Aankomen en eet helemaal niet veel

## rowena

ja ik wou even iets vertelen hoe kom dat dat ik helemaal niet veel eet en ik val niet af maar ik kom bij groetjes rowena

----------


## [email protected]

hoi beetje late reactie 2 jaar later maar misschien heb je er wat aan:

soms is het beter om meer te eten!
het gaat erom wat je eet.dus geen vette happen,maar 3 bruine boterhammen met slankiekaas bijvoorbeeld.

groetjes

----------


## Wendy

Het gaat er ook om of je regelmatig eet. Dus niet alleen maar wanneer je een honger gevoel krijgt. Gewoon op vaste tijdsstippen. Ik had ooit een vriending die altijd zei dat ze niet veel at, maar als ze er al naar keek dat ze dikker werd. Uiteindelijk is ze er niet veel meer mee bezig geweest en viel ze ook af. Je kunt jezelf dus ook dik denken.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## Angel020

Bij mij werkte de schildklier te traag, en dan kom je ook aan
om de 3uur iets eten is beter , dan in 1keer veel eten en dan in het middaguur
nog een cracker of zoiets dergelijks.

groetjes Angel

----------


## archana

bekend probleem. ken ook mensen die haast niets eten en toch (blijven) aankomen.
als het te ernstig wordt zou ik maar naar de huisarts langs gaan. 

Gr, Archie

----------


## dotito

Het is niet de hoeveelheid dat je eet het is de regelmaat dat belangrijk is, en gezonde voeding. Je moet dagelijks 3 x eten en 2 tussendoortjes is belangrijk om je stofwisseling(metabolisme) op gang te houden. Als je te weinig eet val je niet af en je kan er idd van aankomen.

Als je te weinig eet worden de vetten opgeslagen in je lichaam( als een reserve )en je lichaam neemt die vetten wanneer hij het nodigt heeft om te overleven.
En is het daardoor dat je niet afvalt als je te weinig of te onregelmatig eet.

Je kan het bekijken zoals een kachel die altijd brand. Die moet je ook constant bijvullen met kolen om die warm te houden anders valt die ook stil!!!


Wat ook zeer belangrijk is om af te vallen is veel water drinken. En is goed om u lichaam te reinigen en voor de transit.

Groetjes Do

----------


## kaars

hey dotiti 
heb ook deze ik eet regelmatig maar kom ook aan heb een dieet gevolgt maar het heeft geen nut gehad dus zit ik weer in een straatje zonder einde en hulp moet ik niet verwachten loop steeds tegen een muur en die is zeer dik ben het kotsbeu dat wij geen hulp krijgen ik weet niet meer wa te doen ben ten einde raad ik sta hier wer al enige dagen in brand op mijn boven rug en mijn armen zijn lood en dan nog de gevoelloosheid die ik dan ook heb in de bovenrug tintelingen bedoel ik van de vingers ppff wat moet men dan doen ???? vele vele vraagtekens 
groetjes

----------


## sterbernie

Hallo dotiti ook ik moet vermageren en eet niet veel maar blijf op zelfde gewicht.
Dr zegt dat ik te weinig eet en dat ik daarom niet vermager.Al mijn reserves zetten
zich vast en houden alles vast zoals in oorlogsjaren. Men noemt dat oorlogsgen.
Zou 3 a 4 keren per dag moeten eten.Kijk weight watch op google.
Dikke knuffel
Sterbernie

----------


## bloempje1988

ik eet nu zon 1500 kcal per dag, en ik viel eerst vrij snel af zonder dat ik echt honger heb maar nu gaat het erg traag, iemand tips?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wat Dodito vertelt klopt helemaal!!!  :Big Grin:  ik had het niet beter kunnen uitleggen....

ik heb jaren een dieetiste geholpen en ik heb zelf ook gekke dingen gedaan toen ik jonger was en werd toen veel dikker, ik had altijd trek en lustte òòk alles...ha,ha, :Stick Out Tongue:  nu kwamen ze er bij toeval achter jaren geleden dat het mijn schildklier is....

Eten doe je met aandacht en 3x daags is goed, plus 2 tussendoortjes...ben je diabeet dan doe je het anders...soms eet men 5 x daags een portie...alles veranderd en niemand is gelijk, maar dat kan dan met een ziekte te maken hebben....
afvallen is dicipline en je moet er vooral op letten wat je eet!!!! 
voor mensen die echt een groot probleem hebben met hun gewicht of een speciale ziekte hebben kunnen het beste een dieetiste raadplegen....Succes..... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

een afslankclub is ideaal, je krijgt recepten en vindt steun bij elkaar.
ben op deze manier vroeger wel veel afgevallen, alleen lijnen lukt mij en vele anderen niet.
wel een paar weken maar lijnen is vaak blijvend.
je moet altijd op je eetgewoonten blijven letten.
ww is vrij duur,
er zijn meerdere goedkopere clubjes.

----------


## sterbernie

Hallo allemaal ook ik moet vermageren, eet niet veel maar vermager niet. Ik moet van Dr
maar lukt me niet.

Ga terug starten. Alles opschrijven wat ik eet. WIE DOET MEE?

Sterbernie

----------


## emc

Let op: minstens 6 keer per dag eten. Normaal ontbijt, normale hoofdmaaltijd en normaal avondmaal. Tussendoortjes van 100 cal. Beter veel kleine beetjes dan een tweetal grote maaltijden. Gebruik magere melk en suikervrije producten. Drink heel veel water, min. 2 liter per dag. Veel groenten, geen gehakt-toestanden maar kip, steak of kalfsvlees.... Yoghurt van max. 50 cal bv vitalinea, stylesse.............. heb veel geld gegeven voor deze tips maar ik van ondertussen 14 kg kwijt. Ook HEEL belangrijk: sport, minimum 3x per week!!!! Ik doe aan hardlopen en zie af, maar oefening baart kunst.

Raadpleeg een gediplomeerd dietist(e). Het lukt bij iedereen als je er echt achter staat!

----------


## emc

Vervolg: Het heeft volgens mij vooral met uithoudingsvermogen en karakter te maken (ook al klinkt dit heel onsympathiek) maar ook ik heb jaren gesukkeld en ben er nu echt in geslaagd!! Ik heb "anders" leren eten en dat brengt nu zijn verdiensten mee! Je moet ook volhouden na het "dieet". Anders eten, gezond eten, en vooral bewegen. Het is een keiharde weg maar het lukt!

----------


## sterbernie

hALLO EMC IK DOE WAT JE ZEGT MAAR HET LUKT ME NIET; sCHILDKLIER WERKT TE TRAAG? FIBROMYALGIE? GESTOPT ROKEN ENZ
vOEL ME OLIFANT
bERNADETTE; kUN JE ONS HELPEN ALS WE JE ZG WAT WE_ IEDER _VAN ONS DIE HET DOET_ EET
bERNADETTE

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sterbernie: Hey lief mens, rustig maar aan doen....mijn schildklier is ook anders vandaar de Thyrax medicijn en de Fibromyalgie is soms ronduit ellendig....3x wekelijks sporten lukt mij momenteel helemaal niet....ik heb vanmorgen afgebeld naar de sportschool en volgende week kom ik ook niet...eerst een ander probleem oplossen en dat is mijn arm/schouder....
Afvallen kan dan extra moeilijk zijn....doe het op "jou" manier...iedereen weet misschien wel van zichzelf waar je de mist mee ingaat....Ikke wel hoor?  :Big Grin:  Sterkte dame en pluk de dag...ga dan maar een klein stukje wandelen en eet niet al te grote portie's....ik rommel momenteel wat aan met mijn eten, en als ik meer energie heb doe ik meer mijn best....doegie...houd moed....Warme groeten...

EMC: je klinkt heel enthousiast over je dieet....fijn dat het "jou" zo goed helpt....je brengt het goed over, ik zal zien wat "ik" er mee kan doen....klein beetje dan hè? ik ben mijn eigen leraar van het voedsel...Prettige dag en bedankt...Groetjes... :Wink:

----------


## sterbernie

Emc welk dieet volg jij? Zou ook moeten vermageren, voel me opgeblazen en dik
.Krijg er niets van af.Voel me precies of ga ontploffen.

Alle raad op alle gebied is altijd welkomDikke knuffel sterbernie


Het kostbaarste in slechte tijden, is de herinnering aan goede tijden

----------


## anil1966

Sja, het is allemaal wat dat afvallen ...
Ik val inderdaad niet af ...maar loop naar me werk,werk 28 uur ...doe me huishouding en het spijt me maar na dat alles ben ik blij als ik ook weer op de bank kan zitten i.p.v naar een sport school te gaan 
Het is allemaal ellende ....en bij de WW hoef ik niet te gaan omdat je ook ontzettend veel rauwkost moet eten zit ik dan alleen nog maar op de wc vreselijk ...
Maar wens iedereen sterkte daarmee

----------


## dotito

@anil,

Bij de ww hoef je helemaal niet veel rauwkost te eten het mag als je dat lust of als je er zin in hebt. Het geen je wel moet eten is je dagelijkse portie groenten(300gr), welke groenten dat zijn maakt niet helemaal niet uit.

Moest je het interesseren of wil je er meer over weten, moet je maar eens kijken op forum, heb daar een topic van aangemaakt.

Groetjes do  :Wink:

----------


## MetalHarpey

Het gaat niet alleen om het eetpatroon, ook om beweging. 
Ik ben zelf ook te dik, en volgens meerdere specialisten is dat alleen maar omdat ik niet voldoende beweging krijg. 30 minuten intensief sporten elke dag zou moeten helpen, zeggen ze dan. En een uur als je wilt afvallen.

----------


## Comaggy

Je kunt nog zo veel bewegen maar als je eetpatroon niet ok is zul je nog steeds niet genoeg afvallen. De combinatie van beiden is (volgens mij) de sleutel. Ik ben zelf ook jarenlang te dik geweest maar dankzij een gezond en goed uitgebalanceerd dieetprogramma (die ik op internet aangeschaft heb) en een dagelijks portie beweging heb ik mijn doelgewicht gehaald. Stuur mij een pm als je meer wilt weten over het dieet wat ik gevolgd heb of lees hier verder. 
Ik heb veel verschillende cursussen geprobeerd en ben hier mee vaak op mijn bek gegaan (om t maar ff op zn Hollands te zeggen) 
Ik zou graag meer ervaringen horen van mensen die afslankprogramma's via internet hebben aangeschaft.

Groetjes,

Maggy  :Smile:

----------


## MHAY

Ivm afvallen als je niet veel eet. Ja dat klopt wel. Als je de tijd tussen je laatste maaltijd en je eerstvolgende de volgende dag verder uit elkaar zet en een hongergevoel kweekt plus overdag die dingen eet die heel snel verteerbaar zijn zoals appel 20 minuten en dan weer een pauze tot de volgende appel of anders soortig fruit dan gaat het verterings systeem wel op gang komen. Met weinig eten alleen blijft het lui. Het moet een beetje vaart krijgen. Met lichtverteerbare en toch redelijk volume porties, die een bepaalde verterings tijd nodig hebben komt het op gang, allen de tijde tussen de porties maak ja dan langer zodat je het hongergevoel kunt krijgen. Wat wel belangrijk was in mijn ervaring is dat je na brood een flinke tijd moet wachten, geen fruit daarna dat maakt dik. Na vlees wacht 4 uur met het volgende. Geen melk na vlees, vooraf kan wel.

----------


## Nicolien65

Hallo allemaal. Dit onderwerp interesseert mij ook. Ben al mijn hele leven stevig, ik noemde het ook dik, mensen met maatje 36 zeggen ook over hun buikje dat ze dik zijn. Ik zit in de categorie, stevige hollandse meid.
Afvallen is altijd een onderdeel van mijn leven geweest, brood diëten, punten dieet, 1000 calorieën dieet, weight watchers, Sonja Bakker.
Met Sonja Bakker dieet ben ik het meeste afgevallen, 14 kg. Maar dat is 1x gelukt, daarna niet meer.
Bij het "Sonja Bakkeren", heb ik wel geleerd wat ik wel en wat ik niet moest eten. 
Nu ben ik vanaf 2 januari weer bezig, er kwam steeds weer wat bij. Samen met man en kind hebben we het roer omgegooid. Verantwoord eten, brood en aardappels zo goed als verbannen, afwisselende dingen eten, om de 2 a 3 uur iets eten. De kilo's vlogen eraf. Mijn man is z'n 15 kilo kwijt, mijn dochter 9 en ik 7 kilo.
Nu net vakantie achter de rug, dus een beetje los gelaten. Maar nu weer volop verantwoord eten.
Wij eten ook geen varkens vlees, rundvlees. Meestal kip en vis. Alles wordt wel lekkerder, dat had ik nooit verwacht.
Ik heb ook de tip gekregen dat je de ene dag zeg maar yoghurt moet ontbijten, de andere dag een cracker, de andere dag weer wat anders. Zo krijgen je hersenen steeds een opdracht dat ze aan het werk moeten. Als je elke dag een cracker als ontbijt zou eten, zouden je hersenen dit herkennen en minder hard aan de slag gaan..........

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nicolien65: Wat een positief geluid hoor ik hier....hartstikke goed dat je dingen uitprobeert en "ziet" waar het beter kan!!! je mag trots zijn op je jezelf en je gezin...GEWELDIG.... :Wink: 

en al het gekrakeel over eten vindt ik soms bizar....ieder mens moet beter naar zichzelf kijken en als je niets meer kunt dan stap je naar een dieetiste toe, want een beetje hulp is soms erg welkom.... :Cool:  Groeten....

----------


## Nicolien65

> Nicolien65: Wat een positief geluid hoor ik hier....hartstikke goed dat je dingen uitprobeert en "ziet" waar het beter kan!!! je mag trots zijn op je jezelf en je gezin...GEWELDIG....
> 
> en al het gekrakeel over eten vindt ik soms bizar....ieder mens moet beter naar zichzelf kijken en als je niets meer kunt dan stap je naar een dieetiste toe, want een beetje hulp is soms erg welkom.... Groeten....



Hallo E4lisabeth, bedankt voor je reactie. Ja als je niet positief bent, dan lukt er weinig. En, je moet het ten aller tijden zelf doen. Zou makkelijk zijn als je tegen iemand zegt, val voor mij eens 10 kilo af.  :Wink: 
En wat voor de een werkt, werkt voor de ander niet, dat is zeer zeker zo. Ik ben nu zo wijs dat een crash dieet bij mij nog geen dag werkt, maar andere leven erop. Ieder dus het zijne.

Groetjes terug

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zo is dat Nicolien, maar met de jaren komt de wijsheid...als jonge twintiger omarmde ik het leven, ik at veel, en vond alles lekker maar ja ik werkte dan ook in een ziekenhuis in een centrale keuken, waar er nog zelf gekookt werd....alles meeproeven en zo werd ik dikker...en dan later ga je van alles uitproberen terwijl ik toch ook met een dieetiste hebt gewerkt, maar allez als je jong bent doe je soms zotte dingen...nu zou ik heel goed opletten wat ik eet en dan komt het goed...

als ik onrustig ben graas ik veel 's avonds, ik lust ook eigenlijk bijna alles... :Wink:  nou meid je doet het fantastisch...fijn weekend gewenst...dagggggggggg Groetjes.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Als je aankomt en niet veel eet dan eet je dus te "weinig"...je stofwisseling gaat dan minder goed, 3x daags eten en wat tussendoortjes zoals fruit etc dan val je prima af! regelmaat doet het hem...succes allemaal....

Sofieuantwerpen, ik zie overal je verzoekje staan, ik wens je er wederom veel succes mee....prettige dag verder....Groeten  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mirthe340

ik ben zelf stewardess ik ben heel sexy als zeg ik het zelf, ik eet aardig veel. 
Toi toi toi!!!

----------

